# RIP Jason..



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Its with Great sadness That I have to announce that Jason had to be put to sleep this morning..

Ive been trying so hard to keep him going and I didn't want to let him go..

But it seems That I have been fighting a loosing battle.. 
Although he was quite there and you could plainly see this..(he still looked when you shouted his name and tried his hardest to get to you.... Unfortunately his limbs didn't want to cooperate with him.. Leaving him struggling in his own cage to get about..

When out in the living room He enjoyed his soup and cuddles and tried his best to get around but over the last couple of days you could see he was finding it more difficult.. Yesterday you could see the colour was draining from his little feet and they were cold to touch..

He did still try and scurry across the living room floor but he wasn't really getting anywhere and you could see he was confused by this.. He was also struggling to clean himself..

When I got up this morning I had to take two dogs in to be neutered so booked Jason in for later. 
I came home got him out to give him his soup he was enjoying it but seemed to have few spasms so I rang and rushed him to the vets..

She said he is a little trooper and you could see the determination in his face but by this morning his body was starting to shut down..

I gave him a kiss and a cuddle but couldn't bring myself to say goodbye to him.. 
The vets also gave him kisses and cuddles and said he is such a sweet little gent but there wasn't anything else we could do..

So it with great sadness I have to say Rest In Peace Jason.. Go scurry into Rainbow Bridge xxx











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RIP little man, go and cause havoc at the bridge with my bridge rattys xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive just read your other thread and im so sorry he didnt make it he was clearly a very very loved little Ratty, 

R.I.P sweet boy xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry, MOM
Run free little Jason xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_R I P Jason, xxxxxxx_


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear that Jason didn't make it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> RIP little man, go and cause havoc at the bridge with my bridge rattys xx


He will be doing that.. Causing Havoc.. he was such a cheeky little man.. He was like having a little Jack Russell in the house..


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

RIP wee man, you sound quite the character xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP Jason


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

so sorry to hear that he has passed away,i remember when u got these guys and posted pics of them.
u did all u could for him and he knew it too.
sleep soundly now little man xx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

RIP little one!

you loved him until the end he couldn't have asked for more!

It's strange that I actually wondered how this little guy was today

bless his little heart


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry, he was a little fighter and everyone knows how hard you fought for him too.

May your little spirit scamper forever free Jason.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP Jason ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))) SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sad to see this 

mom, you did everything and he couldnt have asked for a better "parent"

RIP Jason xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

:crying: thanks Peeps for your kind words.. 

When you have a group.. one always stands out.. I remember getting Jase and Rhoddi and how they weren't tame and just leaving the cage open..  and I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up to Jason sniffing my eyes and nose..:crying: I looked at him and he looked a bit shocked.. he tamed me.. after that he was always harassing me.. In a good way.. He was me fave little man.. and he didn't like the others getting attention.. Im so gutted that he has gone.. and so Is Rhoddi.. 

I have loads of fond memories of him.. he was such a bossy little man.. He used to sit on my knee trying to share my Dr Pepper or lager if I was having a drink.. He wouldn't think twice about stealing your dinner.. He was so brave with the dogs.. even over the last few days trying to get in the crate with one of the dogs.. If he was in the cage when I was wiping shelves down he would chase the cloth.. like a cat chases a piece of string.. He was my crazy little critter and so full of character.. and cheekiness.. and now Im blubbing again.. cause he's gone..:crying:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

he looks like he was fun, fab happy lil chap. 

RIP lil man watchover your family from Rainbow Bridge xxxx


----------

